# ProfiDrive. Was bedeutet es genau?



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe einige Projekte mit Siemens MM440 und Profibus gehabt. 
Jetzt überlege ich, wie unterschiedlich es ist, wenn ich versuche, FUs von anderen Herstellern zu verwenden.
Solange sie mit dem gleichen ProfiDrive Profil arbeiten, kann ich die meisten meines Codes dann wiederverwenden ?
Ich glaube, daß "ProfiDrive" bedeutet, daß das FU das PPO, PZD, PKW Mechanismus verwendet. Oder ?
Was über die Liste von Parametern. Ich schätze, daß die Parameter nicht die selben bei unterschiedlichen Antrieben sind. Oder?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß "ProfiDrive" bedeutet, daß das FU das PPO, PZD, PKW Mechanismus verwendet. Oder ?
> Was über die Liste von Parametern. Ich schätze, daß die Parameter nicht die selben bei unterschiedlichen Antrieben sind. Oder?



Genau so ist es.
Die Kommunikationsart ist die gleiche, die Parameter sind natürlich von Antrieb zu Antrieb verschieden.

P.S. mit "Sinamics" wird die PPO - Struktur nun ja zum "alten Eisen".


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> Die Kommunikationsart ist die gleiche, die Parameter sind natürlich von Antrieb zu Antrieb verschieden.


O.K.



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> P.S. mit "Sinamics" wird die PPO - Struktur nun ja zum "alten Eisen".


Aber mit so vielen Herstellern, die Profidrive unterstützen, schätze ich daß es nicht bald verschwindet.
Und „Sinamics“, klingt als ein Siemens-spezifischer Standard. Wird es von andere Hersteller unterstützt ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber mit so vielen Herstellern, die Profidrive unterstützen, schätze ich daß es nicht bald verschwindet.
> Und „Sinamics“, klingt als ein Siemens-spezifischer Standard. Wird es von andere Hersteller unterstützt ?



Ja, das Sinamics steckt noch deutlich in den Kinderschuhen.

Aber wer Siemens kennt, der weis, irgendwann wirds quasi ein Standard.


----------

